# Replacing fan belt when have belly mower



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi: I have a Bolens (Iseki) model G-154 diesel tractor with a belly mower driven off of the front PTO. The fan belt is shredded and I don't know how to replace it. I have removed the sheet metal off of the left side and the alternator for access, but the belt is also around the shaft going to the front drive mechanism. The only way I can see to replace it is to drop the whole mower deck. I am hoping that there is an easier way.

Also, the belt is in such bad shape that there are no numbers left on it. Anyone know the correct belt specification?

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks,

Brady


----------



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

*mower picture*

Here is a picture of the front where the PTO is connected:


----------



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

*Finally got it fixed*

Evidently there are not very many people out there who have belly mowers, but I have included a couple more pictures in case someone finds this in a search.

The first picture shows the crude gear that fits into the top of the drive. The hole is for a pin that has a cotter key to hold it. Note that the drive shaft (second, out of focus picture) does not have a hole through it. That it because the pin bears against the front of the shaft and does not go through it. For disassembly, remove the pin and slide the gear back on the shaft. It was still necessary for me to drop the mower deck to remove the drive box.

It was difficult for me to get the drive box back into position when I went to reinstall it. I couldn't get the gear to line up with receiving mechanism with the drive box mounted in place with the bolts. I finally got it by mounting the drive box temporarily with two big phillips head screwdrivers, so I could try different positions. I could reach in with my fingers to rotate the receiving mechanism to line it up, and by moving the screwdrivers around, finally got it to move into position. It was a bit of a bother.


----------

